

How GPS Can Prevent Tanker Truck Spills, Explosions - AZA43
http://advice.cio.com/al_sacco/gps_to_help_keep_tanker_trucks_from_going_head_over_wheels
A new GPS-based service will allows trucking companies to alert driver when they're speeding or the trucks are swaying too much.
======
jraines
Here's a chance to share the best corporate euphemism I've ever heard:

Explosions = "unscheduled releases of energy"

